# Bpal scents, which ones are not to over powering?



## matthea (May 22, 2005)

I'm not one for heavy scents, but I some of the bpal descriptions sound great! What are some light scents they make? I love scents like CSP (foody, yummy), light floral like lily of the valley, plumeria, lemony things to give you an idea of my likes.


----------



## rouquinne (May 22, 2005)

i've found Loviatar and Psyche to be very light.


----------



## Cedar (May 30, 2005)

Delirium (of course, I spilled 1/3 of the imp on my hand, so my perfume came out a little weaker), Dirty, Empyreal Mist, and Embalming Fluid are all pretty light.


----------



## Janice (May 30, 2005)

I was going to reccomend Dirty, Embalming Fluid and Empyreal Mist as well. All three of those are among my top 10 scents with Empyreal Mist being absoloutly #1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Queen of Diamonds is a very lovely ladies scent - the hint of grapefruit is DIVINE. 

The Hesperides is a delicious green apple / caramel confection. :yummmm:

If you like lighter scents (as do I) check out her Mad Tea Party scent collection. Most of them are lighter scents. 

Oh geez, you've sparked a smelling frenzy over here.. now I must go smell my smellies..


----------



## velvet (Jul 28, 2005)

if you like light florals you'll LOVE  juliet!
there are an amazing # of scents bpal offers.
if you like lemon at all DORIAN!! i cant stress that one enough.  smells like lemon cookies to me, but others get more of a lemon tea


i recommend checking out the forum (im also velvet on there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

if you post a thread like this there you will get about 20 great ideas hehe.


----------

